# What names could be shortened to Penny?



## Szaffi

We just found out that we are having a girl. 

My husband really likes the name Penny. It's the short for Penelope - but I can't use that name as a close collegue has used it recently and I don't want drama out of it.

I have otherwise no problem with Penny, but I don't want to give it as a full name - so any ideas what other names or maybe two names could be shortened as Penny?

Or could you suggest another name with a similar sounding? Our first girl is called Bianka Rose and we are both in the camp of giving full 'grown-up' names that can be shortened to something cute for family use.


----------



## Princessa

Peony
Aspen
Philomena
Persephone
Pelena
Pandora

A few possibilities?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Aspen & Persephone, as PP suggested are pretty... and def work with "Penny" as a nickname...

How about:

Priscilla Jenny
Paisley Jenny
Parker Jenny
Presley Jenny

... with "Penny" as a nickname? Too much of a stretch? :shrug:

I think Bianka & Priscilla sound great as a sibling set! :thumbup:

Honestly, though, i would still use Penelope if i loved it! Unless a relative or close friend used it........ but co-workers are only temporary!

Similar suggestion:

Genevieve (nn. "Jenny")


----------



## CedarWood

Hi,
I agree with Rubyrainbows about still using Penelope:flower:
It is a lovely name:flower:

Aspen is pretty as well!

CW


----------



## Szaffi

Thanks, unfortunately I wouldn't feel comfortable copying my collegue. 

Genevieve is pretty, but it's the name of OH's grandma and we agreed not to use the name of a living relative. 

Using Jenny as a middle name is not a bad idea, but I was thinking giving a flower name as a middle name - just like my 1st. Though I guess I could use Peony for that.


----------



## famof6

My mom's name is Penny.I use to think it was strange as a full name,but now I know it no other way.


----------

